# Antelope Muzzy



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Thinking about Antelope Muzzy 2019. Couple questions if anyone has recent experience.

1) Hunt dates (Sep 25-Oct 3) follow rifle hunt which ends Sep 22. Do they calm down in a few days or are they super skittish. (Of course they are always skittish).

2) Any comment on shot range? I shot CVA Optima with 1X and like 100-125 maximum. 

3) Thinking Nine Miles, Anthro-Myton Bench which is new muzzy hunt. Two part question. Is public access on this unit good? Do the animals all head to private land? Again concern is muzzy after rifle. 

Appreciate any input. 

Troy


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

They are more skittish than usual after the archery and rifle hunt, but still doable. I took one a couple years ago and it seemed like the closest I could get in before the spooked off was always around 200 yards. I shot mine at 205 yards. Definitely the muzzy is the hardest of the three weapons for antelope because of dates but it is a blast. 
The unit you are thinking offers a lot of public land so that won’t be a problem to find one, just use the terrain to help you sneak in close enough for a shot.
One thing I did notice, the bucks aren’t as curious about you as they are during the archery hunt, seemed like they would take one look and then take off.


----------



## Brave arrow (Dec 24, 2017)

I just did the muzzy last season on the north Rafael and me and my brother did just fine I did not personally notice them being any more skittish compared to when we were scouting over the summer units like the nine mile or Rafael don't get the pressure like the parker gets that could be a factor I only seen one other hunter out there then starting in the middle of the week helps as well.

Shots will range anywhere we found between 100-200 to be the most common for decent to good bucks there were plenty of shots closer than 100 but those bucks were quite a bit smaller my brother took his at around 150 about a 74 inch buck and I took mine at 200 and mine scored 81 so I would definitely practice for at least 150 the further the better

Muzzy season is totally worth it in fact I knew 3 people that got rifle tags this year and me and my brother had an easier time than they did and got better bucks


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When (if) I draw my elk tag I want to do a muzzle speed goat. 
I have an archery and a couple of rifle goats. 
Would love to do a muzzle hunt. 

Nice goats !!


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

Hunted them in wyoming several times with muzzy. What a blast.


----------

